
Introducing Polybit – Build, Deploy and Scale Your Node.js APIs - CLei
https://medium.com/@keithwhor/introducing-polybit-write-code-ship-apis-e52050eeaf75
======
stephenr
> How do we deliver our software to millions of people simultaneously? We
> can’t use just one computer — we need tens, or hundreds, or maybe even
> thousands.

Two things struck me.

A) most developer's apps will be lucky to ever see 1000 users. The vast
majority of apps are not written for companies with Google-sized audiences.

B) If your app needs 1000 servers for a million users Jesus shit balls do you
have a problem.

Also, having read the article I'm still not even sure what polybit is. Maybe a
paas? I'm not sure. So much use of the word cloud makes me unsure if it's real
or a gag.

------
keithwhor
Author here. :) Glad to answer any questions about what we're doing!

